# ~Calling Male! When can I expect eggs?



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

*YES!! Finally my male is calling since last fall beacuse of the cold weather!   . Can someone job my memory on how long I should wait to expects eggs in the canisters, and the like? I hear that eggs can mold over, is there anything I can pick up to prevent this? 

Im SO EXITED!!

Thanks!!*


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't get to excited just yet I have a male vent that calls every day and have never seen any eggs in that tank. :lol: They will lay when they are ready. Just keep an eye out you never know when they will surprise you. Hopefully your male gets the job done unlike mine.  

As for products to prevent molding I hear methylene blue or tadpole tea sometimes help. I'm just now starting to get some of my frogs to breed so haven't tried either of the above. Try doing a search hopefully will give you some more info then I can.

Best of luck.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Where can I get methylene blue? When/where do I use it?

Thanks


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

You should never "expect" eggs, just be glad if they come. Having a calling male means little, you need to have a willing female as well. Kinda like in humans... the guy can be ready to go as much as he's wants but if the female is having none of it then nothing is going to happen!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

sbreland said:


> You should never "expect" eggs, just be glad if they come. Having a calling male means little, you need to have a willing female as well. Kinda like in humans... the guy can be ready to go as much as he's wants but if the female is having none of it then nothing is going to happen!


I see. I was just exietd because it has been a long long time since I have heard him call, that's all  .


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

As well you should... it's a great thing to hear. Just don't get yourself excited because then you start looking forward to eggs or behavior and when it doesn't come you get disappointed. It can also lead to you plundering through the viv looking for the eggs you just know they have laid only to find out there are none and you just stressed the forgs doing it. Don't worry, you should be excited but yo also should live with the realizations that they will do it when they are ready.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

sbreland said:


> As well you should... it's a great thing to hear. Just don't get yourself excited because then you start looking forward to eggs or behavior and when it doesn't come you get disappointed. It can also lead to you plundering through the viv looking for the eggs you just know they have laid only to find out there are none and you just stressed the forgs doing it. Don't worry, you should be excited but yo also should live with the realizations that they will do it when they are ready.


 :lol: What female wouldn't want to be willing to do it after 4 months :lol:  . Thanks for the heads up; I will keep feeding, misting and cleaning canisters until then.

Cheers


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

UPDATE: 

I recently added a large brom(I'll add a pic) into the tank and they both really seem to like it, especially the male! As I walked up to teh cage the female seemed to be checking out one of the white/clear canisters... Good signs! She was facing out toward me and her lugs were strut against both sides(Hopefully that means shes making a spot for breeding)

Keep your hopes up and please get back at me,


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

jaysnakes said:


> Don't get to excited just yet I have a male vent that calls every day and have never seen any eggs in that tank. :lol: They will lay when they are ready. Just keep an eye out you never know when they will surprise you. Hopefully your male gets the job done unlike mine.
> 
> Best of luck.


I have had calling Lamasi for 7 months now, ive gotten a couple eggs all bad. Dont get too excited, it might not happen for a year, or you may be lucky.

-Yidso


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Yidso said:


> jaysnakes said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get to excited just yet I have a male vent that calls every day and have never seen any eggs in that tank. :lol: They will lay when they are ready. Just keep an eye out you never know when they will surprise you. Hopefully your male gets the job done unlike mine.
> ...


I bought them as a proven pair in... June I think? So that means that have had a sucessful clutch of eggs. 

I heard some calls from the male the other day also


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

To get back on topic, methylene blue can be bought at your LFS. Mix a few drops with about a quart of water and just barely submerge the eggs. Howevver, you should not expect any of the first couple of clutches to be good. Usually the need some time to "sort things out". As for the actual tank, just check the film cannister ever two days or so to see if you have eggs. Good luck.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Exactly HOW BIG are the eggs? I'm not looking for a mm measure, but something a can compare it to would be great. I see small specs that look like dirt particles in canisters all the time. THanks.


----------



## grendel88 (Oct 19, 2006)

Not sure on the Vents, but tinc and leuc eggs are roughly the size of a bb. I'm sure you can find some pics on here. I would imagine the Vents are slightly smaller. The main thing you need to look for is what looks like blob of gelatin. If you have that, then most likely there are eggs therein.


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

It took my Amazonicus about 5 months to finally lay eggs after I initially heard the male call. Thankfully they figured it out pretty quickly. I only had one bad clutch before getting three good clutches. Now I'm raising 6 tads and I have 7 more about to hatch. Good luck!

Brent


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I think I am all set for now - What do I do once 24hrs are up after I see the eggs? I think I know so I'll tell you(If anything needs to eb changed just tell me). 

Remove canister, genty tip on its side ina petri dish. Next poor water so the level rises no more than at the eggs surface - Here I add a few drops of Methylene blue right? What would the ratio be for petri dish water:methylene blue?


----------

